# Some programs don't starting after 12.0 to 12.1



## joplass (Feb 9, 2020)

I upgraded from 12.0 to 12.1.  Handbrake and avidemux don't start.  At the terminal I get "handbrake not found" and "avidemux non found".  If I right-click on a video file I get the option to run it with handbrake but nothing happens if I choose handbrake.  Avidemux does not show up in that menu at all.  Trying to install those programs and I get most recent version already installed.  I removed them and re-installed no change.  I am contemplating rolling back to 12.0 but I came to see if someone has an idea regarding my troubles before rolling back. 

I will appreciate a hint.

Cheers!


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Feb 9, 2020)

Did you upgrade all applications after upgrading the OS?


----------



## joplass (Feb 9, 2020)

I did pkg update then pkg upgrade and everything got updated...I am assuming.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Feb 9, 2020)

The docs say to do `pkg-static install -f pkg`. I don’t know if you also have to reinstall all packages. Something tells me you do but maybe someone who has done an upgrade can chime in. I have not.


----------



## joplass (Feb 9, 2020)

Heading to the handbook to see if I previously missed anything.  Thanks


----------



## twllnbrck (Feb 9, 2020)

Did you run `freebsd-update install` again after you upgraded the packages? This run of of freebsd-update removes old libraries and such.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2020)

You don't need to reinstall everything after a _minor_ upgrade. Besides that, the official packages are still for 12.0 so it's rather pointless too.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 10, 2020)

joplass said:


> At the terminal I get "handbrake not found"



The command is `HandBrake`.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Feb 10, 2020)

The app case threw me for a loop first time I installed it as well


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2020)

Yeah, I've been bitten by that a couple of times too. Fortunately most applications use 'normal' lowercase names for executables.

If you're wondering what a package actually installs; `pkg info -l handbrake`


----------



## joplass (Feb 10, 2020)

Thanks to all.  I will try tonight when I get home.


----------



## joplass (Feb 10, 2020)

```
$ pkg info -l handbrake
handbrake-1.3.1:
    /usr/local/bin/HandBrake
    /usr/local/bin/HandBrakeCLI
```


```
$ HandBrake
Illegal instruction (core dumped)
```

It seems HandBrake is installed but I don't get the "Illegal instruction" part


----------



## shkhln (Feb 11, 2020)

Is that on old PC?


----------



## joplass (Feb 11, 2020)

The PC itself is Pentium duo, RAM is 4G with a 250G SSD.  Could that be an issue?  Everything worked great prior to 12.1.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 11, 2020)

Pentium is a bit too vague.



joplass said:


> Could that be an issue?



Maybe.


----------



## ralphbsz (Feb 11, 2020)

The brandname "Pentium Duo" is old, and I think most of then were 32-bit architecture. Could it be that you have a mixup between 32- and 64-bit software here? Other than that, I think even in 12.X, there should be full support (including ports) for 32-bit x86 architecture, right?


----------



## shkhln (Feb 11, 2020)

I was thinking about AVX instructions actually…


----------



## joplass (Feb 11, 2020)

Machine is 64-bit not sure about mixing software.  I know I intentionally did not install anything 32-bit stuff, at least I haven't had a need that could have led me to go looking for 32-bit programs.


----------



## joplass (Feb 11, 2020)

shkhln said:


> I was thinking about AVX instructions actually…



Please elaborate.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 12, 2020)

__





						Advanced Vector Extensions - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## joplass (Feb 13, 2020)

Thanks SirDice but out of my league.  I will do some clean up on that machine this weekend.  Hope that helps.  I will hate to think re-installation that machine is nicely setup.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2020)

The short gist of it is that these are new instructions that are only available from a certain CPU and onward. Compilers translate source code to CPU instructions and may assume those instructions are available.  When you try to run that application on a CPU that doesn't have those instructions it will throw an exception which usually results in the application crashing. 

The trick is to tell the compiler it cannot use those instructions and recompile the code. In your case you could try to build HandBrake from ports.


----------



## joplass (Feb 14, 2020)

Thanks for the follow up and for the advice.


----------



## joplass (Feb 17, 2020)

In my quest to have HandBrake working, I rolled back to 12.0 and borked the installation completely.  Which showed my lack of knowledge in all things FreeBSD.  I almost gave up on the OS until I decided to install 12.1 brand new and try an all out DE instead of a WM.  Everything went well and I have to say Gnome3 is showing me what I have been since I started "dabbing" into FreeBSD.  I haven't used a DE for at least 10 years. 

I will hang out with Gnome3 for a while until I am comfortable with this OS before migrating back to spectrwm.  Right from Nautilus and I can ftp to any of my boxes and life is good.   

P.S. HandBrake and Avidemux are working just fine now on Gnome3. 

My apologies for giving you guys some unnecessary headaches.


----------

